# Shrimp eating Repashy Shrimp Souffle



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

not my video but sharing, all food was gone 15 mins later.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Who ever's video it is, they should know you can't keep yellows and red's together. They will cross bred and probably ruin the colors of all the babies back to wild patchy brown colors.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

the brown ones are the ones you get to eat right?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

like i said, not my video. just showing how much shrimp love the stuff.


----------

